# Anyone keep widows or redbacks?



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys. I sometimes post on here because I am fascinated with widows and redbacks. 
I just wanted to know what keeping these is like?
I keep false widows and LOVE them!
I'd be interested in seeing some photos and just some first hand accounts of doing so. 
I know not many people keep them. Seems to be more crocks and snakes. 
Just curious. 
All the best
Ben


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

there was someone selling white widow slings on here a while back but i think the general thing is dwa spider keepers are few and far between due to how dangerous and unpredictable they are compared to a croc or snake. i.e if a cobra hoods up u back off out of range where as with spiders with something like a brazillian wanderer there lightning fast, funnel webs highly agressive and attack anything and widows are small ..... now just imagine if one escaped compared to a snake... thats my thoughts on why its a rare thing dwa spider keeping


----------



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

From my experience with false widows. They make webs and just stay in them. Mine never come their webs. Heard this is true for widows. So I doubt there would be a chance of loosing one. Appart from un packing or moving them. Plus widows are not aggressive spiders.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Mikeyb, I think it's more of a case of them not being that popular as pets anyway, and then the few people who do want them can't be bothered to go through the pain of applying for a DWAL just for a couple of spiders. So they either don't keep them or don't tell anyone they keep them lol. Just like most Buthidae scorpion keepers really.

Vampireguitarist have you made a thread in the invert section?? I'm sure there will be a few people on there who will have had experience with them.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

still the risks though i belive are higher with an invert compared to a snake for example a dwa spider gets out personally id fumigate the whole house to know it was dead as i think ud have serious issues finding it. where as a snake gets out there usually still going to be in the room there airlocked in and wont be squeezing though tiny holes (yh i get snakes can get in small places but inverts imo are far better escape artists)


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

barnsleylad said:


> image


you're really funny.
i'm sorry, i know 6 year olds get offended easily


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

barnsleylad said:


> Sorry that was posted in the wrong part, this is what I meant to postimage


takes all sorts i suppose


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> still the risks though i belive are higher with an invert compared to a snake for example a dwa spider gets out personally id fumigate the whole house to know it was dead as i think ud have serious issues finding it. where as a snake gets out there usually still going to be in the room there airlocked in and wont be squeezing though tiny holes (yh i get snakes can get in small places but inverts imo are far better escape artists)


The risks are not really any higher... worried a redback has gotten out? If you find it, its easy to scoop up. Or if you cant -walk into the room with some Ardap... job done. 

I know ive had a few (non venomous) snakes escape in my time, but never a spider. The tubs are much more difficult for a spider to escape from than a viv is for a snake to escape from. 

If a snake gets out and you cant find it your in a whole heap more trouble. It would be difficult to fumigate your house in order to kill a snake without killing your whole family..

Besides, the risks of a redback escaping is incredibly slim. A correct licenced room for inverts would include the invert tub being escape proof, then that kept inside a locked vivarium, and the room itself would have at least one locked door (if used for inverts this would almost certainly have brushes on the bottom etc to ensure any escapees couldn't get out of the hot room). Not to mention the fact that they tend to spend most of their time in their webs and they arent much fussed with anything else. 

Just my 2p : victory:


----------

